

Become a billionaire with 5 hour energy drinks - anigbrowl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2012/02/08/manoj-bhargava-the-mystery-monk-making-billions-with-5-hour-energy

======
gcb
he blatantly admit copying a product and sue competitors instead of offering a
better deal to consumers.

the 80s are back or something?

And who sells a company that makes 26mi in profits for 20mi? did the
journalist just wrote any crap he listened to without even thinking?

...why am i still reading that?

